# Thoughts on Eheim Ecco



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

I was just wondering what people with experience thought of these filters...I am considering getting an Eheim Ecco 2234 for my 33 gallon long tank. I'd be interested in what you all thought of them vs the other Eheim filters as well as just general useability, durability, etc...
I realize I would also probably need to get the intake/output install kits with the spray bar and shorter intake hose. Thanks so much!


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone with any experience?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I had one for a couple of years, it was ok. It was in a heavily planted tank so you'd have to watch out for the intake for clogging otherwise flow will trickle down to drops. Fairly easy to service for a canister. 

A little noiser than my Classics & Pro II's, but acceptable. My favourite eheim's are still the classics.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 Eheim Eccos (2232/2234). They are a good slow pass filter but I find them a little noisy. My Fluval 105 and 205's are quieter. XP's are definitely louder. For a 33 gallon I would recommend going with a 2236. JMHO.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Great...thanks for the info!


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

2234 will work perfectly for your 33 gal.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great filter, the 2236 is the noisier of the three, little more water trikling sound but a great filter no question.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I ended up going with the 2234. Just set it up this afternoon and so far so good. It is very quiet!


----------

